# Belle's Nose



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

There is probably a thread already here somewhere but Belle's Dad wants me to ask now. Her nose was always black but now it seems to be getting lighter, on the pinkish side. Anyone know why this happens. Is it the genes or is it something we've done i.e. shampooing with wrong shampoos, etc. I use "Bless The Beasts" and Chris Christensen so I don't think it is the shampooing. Thanks! She is cute as they come irregardless but we are curious. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jackie, sometimes it is the genes, sometimes it is diet and sometimes it is lack of sunshine. It is pretty common for doggies say after age 3 or so to lose some of their nose pigment. Sometimes it will come in and out with diet. And during the winter it is common for dogs to lose nose pigment often referred to as "Dudley nose, or winter nose." And it may return in the summer when she starts getting more sunshine. It is nothing to worry about and nothing you have done. Sometimes Sassy's will get dull charcoal dark grayish and then sometimes it is dark. 

I have heard that sea kept added to the diet will help keep the nose pigment dark but I do not know whether or not that is true. Nor would I even try to guess the amount to add to the diet. Some of the quality dog foods include sea kept in the ingredients, but I don't think it is enough to control pigment changes.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Since it is winter, it is probably "winter nose". It is caused from a lack of sun. However, some Malts who had black points as young dogs will gradually loose some of the black on their noses as they age. If she is still young that's probably not what it is. Frosty will be 14 in a few days and has lost a little of the color on the top of his nose. It's not pink, just not as black.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Pat and Frosty's Mom. Belle is 15 mos so it isn't age, but it could be lack of sun. It's funny because I freak about just about anything with Belle that is the slightest bit different than what it should be. But this time, it really was my husband that said something. He kept saying did you ask your friends on that forum yet, you better do that. It's nice to know that he does care about my little baby. He ususally doesn't say much but Belle does have him wrapped around her little paw.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Who couldn't help but get wrapped up in a little fluff butt like her. She is so beautiful.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think it is sea kelp, not sea kept


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I asked my vet about this because Alex's nose is not as dark as it used to be. He said they can loose pigment with age. Alex is 8-1/2 years old. He also does not spend much time outside.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sadie's nose has also gotten lighter. It may well be lack of sunlight because my girls don't go outside at all. I'll have to try taking them out some and seeing if it darkens.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Gizmos nose goes lighter every winter from the snow. That's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris' nose was really black up until a few months ago. She loves to sit out in the sun during the spring and summer so I'm sure her's lightening up is due to lack of sunshine. She is only 15 months old.


----------

